# New Phragmipedium book!



## ORG (May 16, 2021)

The second edition of my Phragmipedium book was published today with 560 pages and nearly 2000 pictures

Here some pages as typical examples.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (May 17, 2021)

Looks nice Olaf.

Where can we order you books? Price and shipping?


----------



## NYEric (May 17, 2021)

Congrats. My GF speaks German, I should start an English translation. BTW, thanks for showing that flavum hybrid, Now I know what and where I need to go to get some new plants!!!


----------



## dodidoki (May 17, 2021)

Congrats Olaf!I think i will order one from you, of course dedicated one.


----------



## kiwi (May 18, 2021)

Very nice. Is this available in English?


----------



## NYEric (May 18, 2021)




----------



## ORG (May 18, 2021)

The book is available only in german. But it is so full of pictures thet it is also interesting for the english speaking people.
You can order it directly by my mailadress --- [email protected]
But we made a very small edition, so the price is 150 Euro. For th epostage I must ask at first. But please write and I will ask.
I have thought also about a english translation, but it is difficult to find a good translator and more difficult to find a publisher.


----------



## richgarrison (May 18, 2021)

ORG said:


> The book is available only in german. But it is so full of pictures thet it is also interesting for the english speaking people.
> You can order it directly by my mailadress --- [email protected]
> But we made a very small edition, so the price is 150 Euro. For th epostage I must ask at first. But please write and I will ask.
> I have thought also about a english translation, but it is difficult to find a good translator and more difficult to find a publisher.



Slightly off topic but VERY important... are you planning an update to your Genus Paphiopedilum Albino forms book?


----------



## ORG (May 18, 2021)

Dear RichGarrison,
I published some monthes ago the first volume of my Paphiopedilum-book, including also all albino-forms. The first volume include more than 2000 pictures and 600 pages. The second volume will follow in the ned of the year.
A separate Albino-book is not planed yet. But perhaps I will find the time to realize it too.


----------



## NYEric (May 19, 2021)

Ho, ho, ho, a little rung porn! Spoke with my GF again about translating. We will work on it this summer.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (May 19, 2021)

Well gang, I took the plunge and bought both. It’s time for me to brush up my German! I’ll give some reviews when I get them.


----------



## ORG (May 19, 2021)

I just hope that the transport is fast. In CORONA time, the post office and also customs are very slow, especially for parcels to USA..


----------



## DrLeslieEe (May 19, 2021)

I received a book from China in 4 weeks. I expect this to arrive in 3 weeks or so.


----------



## ORG (Aug 14, 2021)

Now the price for shipping to USA is a bit lower.
I could send the Phragmipedium book for 160 Euro including shipping. The problem that it needs near 6 weks or more for shipping.
The Paphiopedilum- book costs 130 Euro including shipping

Perhaps Leslie could say some words about the quality of the book.


----------

